# Help before placing first transfer order



## sillyshack (May 16, 2011)

I am currently deciding which Canadian company to place an order for plastisol transfers with. Prior to placing my first order, I have a question and was hoping someone could help me. I have used Fashion Factory to place a distress pattern over my designs. I will be printing these designs on white shirts only. My question is that with the distress pattern being white, can the colour separation be done so that the white is left out? Will this work so that the white spots are left blank and the colour of the shirt will come through? I am new to this so I'm not exactly sure how this works when printing, but don't want to have to pay for another colour when the white on the shirt will come through and do the job. Does this make sense? Hopefully it does. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I think that this is a question than can be best answered by the company who will be printing the transfers.


----------



## sillyshack (May 16, 2011)

I was just hoping someone here would be able to let me know that it is indeed a possibility before approaching the potential companies. I seem to have VERY few options when it comes to choosing a Canadian company for plastisol transfers and I have found they aren't that helpful when they realize you're not a graphic designer and new and learning like myself. They don't seem to have the time or patience which is frustrating. So I thought to avoid being made to feel dumb or not knowledgeable, I would pose the question here first to see if anyone could help.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Generally the distress filter removes the filtered part from the final design....Therefore the colour of the filter is not relevant....


----------



## sillyshack (May 16, 2011)

Oh...I see. So basically the colour you use on the filter is only for visual? So we can see what it will look like???


----------

